
Voynich manuscript decoded by computer scientists using AI - panza
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/mysterious-manuscript-decoded-computer-scientists-ai-a8180951.html
======
xl-brain
I think the claim in the title is a little overstated. Every few months, there
is a claim that it has been solved, only to conclude that more work needs to
be done. The remember the last time it was solved:

[https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/voynich-
manuscript...](https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/voynich-manuscript-
solution/)

